# After the Olympics, who do you all tip for Burghley?



## TheOldTrout (21 August 2016)

As the title, really. Riders who weren't selected for, or didn't do themselves justice in, the Olympics might be trying to prove a point, the French might be so full of confidence after winning gold etc.
Here's a link to the list of entries:
http://www.bdwp.co.uk/cgi-bin/3d.pl?fn=bur16.csv&page=ioe&sct=c


----------



## Nicnac (21 August 2016)

Gosh difficult one. Jonelle and Tim have points to make and both on capable horses; Paul Tapner wasn't picked for Rio and capable. Burto possibly but then Andreas Ostholt is there too and after Badminton result and not going to Rio would love to go one better especially with no Jung.

Francis deserves a big win but would have to have all his ducks lined up to do so. Oli has 3 running and is more than capable. Toddy is in the mix too and is still kicking himself for his 4 down at Rio in the first round.

BUT would love to see Tina Cook win it. 

Long winded response but got there in the end!


----------



## TheOldTrout (21 August 2016)

I think Tina and Oli will be the two highest placed Brits (Tina was highest placed Brit last year, 8th on Star Witness). I'm also expecting all the New Zealanders to be very determined. Other than that, maybe Sam Griffiths and Happy Times. I wonder if Ian Stark will have the same impact on the showjumping?!?


----------



## Goldenstar (21 August 2016)

I would expect to see Nicola Wilson turning not a stone unturned to get a good performance .
And I would love to see her have a really good Burghley .


----------



## teapot (21 August 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			I would expect to see Nicola Wilson turning not a stone unturned to get a good performance .
And I would love to see her have a really good Burghley .
		
Click to expand...

She's not entered. 

Think there will be a few with a point to prove this year, and I can see the French dominating too so the top ten will be full of a variety of nations.  I so hope Tina has a good run, love that horse.


----------



## numptynoelle (21 August 2016)

Tina or Oli for me, I think, but it's a very strong field! Will be a great weekend of competition :smile3:


----------



## Honey08 (21 August 2016)

I think Andrew Nicholson will be gunning again now he's back on form.  Tina and Oli too.  It's not a massively big named field.


----------



## Lexi_ (22 August 2016)

I don't think she'll win but I'd like to see Lauren Shannon go well - she did really well at Bramham and Purdey is a classy mare. Possible future team horse even!

I'm thinking back to the Olympics discussion we were having about the lack of 4* horses and it's a bit disappointing there aren't a few more future GB team contenders entered at Burghley. Wonder if the ERM final at Blenheim is persuading a few riders to aim their horses there this autumn instead of tackling Burghley? Hope not.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I don't think she'll win but I'd like to see Lauren Shannon go well - she did really well at Bramham and Purdey is a classy mare. Possible future team horse even!

I'm thinking back to the Olympics discussion we were having about the lack of 4* horses and it's a bit disappointing there aren't a few more future GB team contenders entered at Burghley. Wonder if the ERM final at Blenheim is persuading a few riders to aim their horses there this autumn instead of tackling Burghley? Hope not.
		
Click to expand...

Of the British horses in the top 25 at Badminton - three are injured, three are at Burghley, two in the ERM at Blenheim. Not sure on Armada as he retired at Barbury and doesn't seem to be entered anywhere...


----------



## Lexi_ (23 August 2016)

Sorry, I was typing that on my phone last night and didn't really explain it properly. We'd all been talking about Quicklook, Ceylor LAN etc not having run at 4* before going to the Olympics and the relative lack of options of 4* horses for the British team at the moment (obviously injuries, retirement aside...) so I was thinking more about the next wave of younger horses that would be due a move up to 4* star level rather than ones who'd already been to Badminton. Perhaps they go to Pau instead of Burghley? 

With the strings of good horses that people like Nicola Wilson, Kitty King, Gemma Tattersall, Izzy Taylor etc have got, it seems unusual that they're not running anything at Burghley. Could be due to any number of reasons though I suppose.


----------



## teapot (23 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			With the strings of good horses that people like Nicola Wilson, Kitty King, Gemma Tattersall, Izzy Taylor etc have got, it seems unusual that they're not running anything at Burghley. Could be due to any number of reasons though I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Yup and the 8&9 year old 3* is at Blenheim the following weekend.


----------



## TheOldTrout (24 August 2016)

Apparently Zara Tindall has withdrawn, High Kingdom isn't 100% right.


----------



## Nicnac (24 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Perhaps they go to Pau instead of Burghley?
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right. I went to Pau in 2014 and there were quite a few doing their first 4* there with Yogi.  Willa Newton, Ben Way, Roo Fox, Laurence Hunt & Dee Hankey, plus some others who I don't remember.  Pau had beefed up though and there weren't many, including Pippa Funnell who got round.

However Nicola Wilson was there with One Two Many doing his first four star and was pure class as was Jonelle on Faerie Dianimo who is one of my favourite horses.  Amazing scope.

Emily King did Pau as her first 4* last year iirc and did really well.  It is certainly kinder than our two big B's!


----------



## Goldenstar (24 August 2016)

teapot said:



			She's not entered. 

Think there will be a few with a point to prove this year, and I can see the French dominating too so the top ten will be full of a variety of nations.  I so hope Tina has a good run, love that horse.
		
Click to expand...

Ah well that will make it hard to have a good run I assumed the horse would go .


----------



## teapot (25 August 2016)

Some more withdrawls now including Adreas Osholt's So Is Et


----------



## TheOldTrout (25 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Some more withdrawls now including Adreas Osholt's So Is Et
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, there's been a lot of withdrawals since I last looked at the entry list!


----------



## teapot (25 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Gosh, there's been a lot of withdrawals since I last looked at the entry list!
		
Click to expand...

There are a couple of Rio horses withdrawn, Simon Grieve is recovering post a bad fall. Probably be a few more before it starts next week


----------



## TheOldTrout (25 August 2016)

teapot said:



			There are a couple of Rio horses withdrawn, Simon Grieve is recovering post a bad fall. Probably be a few more before it starts next week
		
Click to expand...

I saw he'd withdrawn both his horses and thought it might be a rider problem not a horse one - that explains it!
I'll be away over the weekend itself but can catch up on results online.


----------



## Turitea (26 August 2016)

The riders I will "follow" are Elisa Wallace, Ben Way and Bettina Hoy. For various reasons... EW - have followed her and Simply Priceless for four years now. Came across her and her mustang training by accident and then discovered she is an accomplished eventer too. BW - who doesn't like an amateur who can give the professionals hopefully a bit of a run for their money? BH - I want her to show the German Rio selectors the fingers.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (29 August 2016)

Izzie Taylor had a win at Millstreet this weekend at three star, maybe short of 4* horses? Surprising as she's pretty good.


----------



## teapot (29 August 2016)

Mooseontheloose said:



			Izzie Taylor had a win at Millstreet this weekend at three star, maybe short of 4* horses? Surprising as she's pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

Of her two 4* horses, one's injured, and the other was entered but withdrawn from Burghley.


----------



## Honey08 (6 September 2016)

Turitea said:



			The riders I will "follow" are Elisa Wallace, Ben Way and Bettina Hoy. For various reasons... EW - have followed her and Simply Priceless for four years now. Came across her and her mustang training by accident and then discovered she is an accomplished eventer too. BW - who doesn't like an amateur who can give the professionals hopefully a bit of a run for their money? BH - I want her to show the German Rio selectors the fingers. 

Click to expand...

Elisa went really well, she impressed me.

As for showing selectors fingers, I think Oli and Tina might have just joined in with that too!


----------



## teapot (6 September 2016)

Honey08 said:



			Elisa went really well, she impressed me.

As for showing selectors fingers, I think Oli and Tina might have just joined in with that too!
		
Click to expand...

Harry Meade's VIP column was fairly unsubtle when it came to discussing the Rio result last week. In summary he said it was all very well for a team to be made up of good 3* riders and horses, but championships have an element of 'going to war' about them. You can't rely solely on wfp for example, you must have others/multiple riders who have good 4* results _and_ numerous championship team experiences. He also said it's that experience that can be the difference between a good team performance or not, whatever horse they're on. 


I'm warming to Oli I have to say. Why he wasn't on the team though, maybe horse related? Samuel Thomas has an fairly ok  record, Dromgurrihy Blue's sj results are not what you would want for a team.


----------



## Honey08 (6 September 2016)

No I didn't think that Oli had a 4* solid horse, however Samuel Thomas has got better each outing and seems pretty consistent.  I've followed that horse for a while, even before Oli rode it, as it belongs to a local instructor.  It was far from easy and he has done wonders with it.  Same for the Joules horse, it was a nutter in its early 3*s with Mary.  I think he does very well with it. He is firm but not stupid, and knows when to pull up.  I think he's matured a lot.


----------



## TheOldTrout (11 September 2016)

Are the Europeans every 2 years, so the next ones are 2017?


----------



## Nicnac (11 September 2016)

Every two years yes, so next year being held at the unpronounceable venue in Poland - Strezegom (or something)


----------



## TheOldTrout (12 September 2016)

Nicnac said:



			Every two years yes, so next year being held at the unpronounceable venue in Poland - Strezegom (or something)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I think 'the unpronounceable venue' is a good name ;-)
Just seen Oli Townend won the Event Rider Masters series (is that its name? I think those are the words, might not go in that order though).


----------



## Honey08 (12 September 2016)

Yes they're that way round!

Oli did really well, he deserved it.  He did well in the CCI too, and Nicola Wilson did well in both competitions as well.  Tina Cook was on doing great too.


----------



## teapot (12 September 2016)

It's pronounced 'Stregom' I think.


----------

